# dead imac



## hannahdog (Nov 20, 2004)

i have an IMAC DV 400 mHz graphite circa 1999 OS 9.0; I bought OS 10.3 DVDs stuck it in the slot loading DVD drive and I got an error message (can't read or some thing); so I booted holding the C key so it would boot from the disc; came up saying I needed a firmware update; I shut down, but it got stuck in a loop; so I hard killed it holding down the main power switch; now it's dead as dead dead dead... I had to paperclip eject the disc; the green power light comes on and I can hear the hard drive spin, but that's it...NO monitor, NO chime, DVD drive won't activate...tried PRAM zap to no avail; I'm at a total loss; any help would be greatly appreciated; ...john


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Many people have said Macs without the required firmware updates will be dead after an attempt at installing Mac OS X. However, I don't know how much effort these people put into solving the problem.

Disconnect all external devices other than the mouse and keyboard. Try to boot the computer. Might not work, but it's worth trying easier solutions first.

You might have to press the CUDA button on the motherboard.

Did you upgrade the RAM? You might need to remove the extra RAM.


----------

